# Low sex drive on Tbol??



## Galoot (Sep 11, 2012)

Been on 70mg e/d of ProChem Tbol for a little over a week now and seem to have lost my libido completely.

Been seeing a new girl and had sex with her for the first time last night but lost my erection midway through, which has never happened before, and it's been on my mind ever since and i've not even been able to get an erection at all today.

I thought being on AAS would increase my sex drive?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Galoot said:


> Been on 70mg e/d of ProChem Tbol for a little over a week now and seem to have lost my libido completely.
> 
> Been seeing a new girl and had sex with her for the first time last night but lost my erection midway through, which has never happened before, and it's been on my mind ever since and i've not even been able to get an erection at all today.
> 
> I thought being on AAS would increase my sex drive?


Tbol can cause this,,

Im on tbol at 70mgs ed and at my second week tho im taking 500mgs of test to so im fine that way,,,,infact im a horny git.

Lots complains about floppy with tbol on its own


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Use testosterone as a base for all your cycle to avoid this happening. Nobody likes a floppy c0ck!


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

Tbol will shut down your own testosterone production in time but not in a week. You could add some proviron to your cycle, that should get things going again. I used 50mg a day during pct and was super horny throughout...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

gingerteef said:


> Tbol will shut down your own testosterone production in time but not in a week. You could add some proviron to your cycle, that should get things going again. I used 50mg a day during pct and was super horny throughout...


Agree with the addition of prov, especially if not running test


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Tbol on its own had a neutral effect on my libido over 3 weeks.

Do you like this woman's smell? Sometimes I just can't get past that, no matter how fit they are. Or they think they can dictate the pace, direction, or flow of sex. I'd rather a woman pretended to be dead. I'm the expert, leave it up to me.

Sometimes, you just don't "click". It's like driving someone else's car. You try to indicate, and the wipers come on. Or they don't know how to touch a man, its like they've got salad tongs instead of hands.

It took me until age 42 to find Mrs Right (now Mrs Zorrin). My wife does EVERYTHING. And she does it well. And she smells nice. And she gives the best thai traditional massage. All the other women were just for practice.

Its just a shame that her brain is broken.


----------



## Galoot (Sep 11, 2012)

What about if I just dropped the Tbol course altogether? How long would it take to get everythig back to normal, Nolva should help with this right?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Galoot said:


> What about if I just dropped the Tbol course altogether? How long would it take to get everythig back to normal, Nolva should help with this right?


If you want to stop the tbol just stop, don't take nolva.


----------



## Galoot (Sep 11, 2012)

Mars said:


> If you want to stop the tbol just stop, don't take nolva.


Would the lack of sex drive my indicate that I've shut down? Or at least started to? And how long would Tbol stay in my system until I'm back to my normal levels


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Galoot said:


> Would the lack of sex drive my indicate that I've shut down? Or at least started to? And how long would Tbol stay in my system until I'm back to my normal levels


No, you have not shut down. The Tbol will be out of your system within 24-48 hrs.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

i think you need to address some other underlying issues and dont take proviron thats not going to resolve the issue, its not the answer because 1 week of tbol at 70mg is absolutely nothing to do with your erection problems.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Galoot said:


> Been on 70mg e/d of ProChem Tbol for a little over a week now and seem to have lost my libido completely.
> 
> Been seeing a new girl and had sex with her for the first time last night but lost my erection midway through, which has never happened before, and it's been on my mind ever since and i've not even been able to get an erection at all today.
> 
> I thought being on AAS would increase my sex drive?


Alway use proviron with a tbol only cycle, get 100mg prov into you ed will sort you out in a few days. Or run low dose test 250mg test e ew.

My mate ran 60mg tbol alone ed and lost his lib also, I sugested to him to take 100mg prov till it came back then 50mg there after ed and sorted him out no problems.

(Taken prov along side his tbol cycle)


----------



## Galoot (Sep 11, 2012)

andysutils said:


> i think you need to address some other underlying issues and dont take proviron thats not going to resolve the issue, its not the answer because 1 week of tbol at 70mg is absolutely nothing to do with your erection problems.


You might be right, but it's only happened since I started taking Tbol,was still with my ex just over 2 month ago and didn't have any problems then, my sex drive has neve been insanely high, but even when masturbating this week, it takes a whole to get it up ad even then it doesn't feel fully erect


----------



## Galoot (Sep 11, 2012)

Mars said:


> If you want to stop the tbol just stop, don't take nolva.


So the options are stop Tbol, add proviron or add test.

I think I'm just gonna drop it altogether and hope that I manage to get myself going again.

And why no Nolva? Will it not kick start my balls just a little? Or no??


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Galoot said:


> So the options are stop Tbol, add proviron or add test.
> 
> I think I'm just gonna drop it altogether and hope that I manage to get myself going again.
> 
> And why no Nolva? Will it not kick start my balls just a little? Or no??


Kickstart your balls???

Mate, you won't even be remotely shutdown on such a short time, just stop if you want to stop and you'll be fine


----------



## Big vision (Mar 31, 2011)

gingerteef said:


> Tbol will shut down your own testosterone production in time but not in a week. You could add some proviron to your cycle, that should get things going again. I used 50mg a day during pct and was super horny throughout...


What are the benefits of running proviron? What dose it do? Oct?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Seems a bit senseless to quit the tbol,

Why not add some test and continue the cycle,,go for a short ester even.

It wont cost you much more than £30 more to finish the cycle proper


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

no need to quit the tbol, just add something for your libido, get some cialis for a quick fix till your test or prov kicks in enough


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Big vision said:


> What are the benefits of running proviron? What dose it do? Oct?


oral form of dht, increases libido and sperm strength. has mild anti- e properites but no good as a stand along anti-e, also shbg binding to free up abit more test, altho the extra free is probably insignificant to over all gains...


----------



## Galoot (Sep 11, 2012)

stone14 said:


> no need to quit the tbol, just add something for your libido, get some cialis for a quick fix till your test or prov kicks in enough


Was planning on running Tbol only, tv doing a test cycle. Early next year,,8 have 3x 10ml vials of BURR test e so I could start it sooner than planned, but it's a long ester.

Cialis or proviron would take me about a week to 10 days to get hold of, if I stopped Tbol today after 10 days @ 70 mg should my libido come back sooner than if I was to wait for proviron and cialis.

Atm my sex life is more important then rushing a cycle.


----------



## Galoot (Sep 11, 2012)

It will take me a week to 10 days to get proviron and cialis. I already have 3 vials of burr labs test e that I was planning on using for my first injectable cycle next year.

As its a long ester anyway how long would that take to increase my libido?

Also would just stopping everythig now. After 10 days. Get everything working quicker than if I had to wait 10 days for cialis and proviron.

Basically out of the 3 options

Drop everything

Add test e

Add proviron and cialis but in 10 days time

Which would see my libido go back to normal fastest. As my sex life is more important than my cycle atm


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Galoot said:


> It will take me a week to 10 days to get proviron and cialis. I already have 3 vials of burr labs test e that I was planning on using for my first injectable cycle next year.
> 
> As its a long ester anyway how long would that take to increase my libido?
> 
> ...


The only way you'll get back to "normal" so to speak, is by dropping everything

You said yourself this is more important to you do I'd just stop

Adding meds to counteract sides can be a tricky game tbh


----------



## Galoot (Sep 11, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> The only way you'll get back to "normal" so to speak, is by dropping everything
> 
> You said yourself this is more important to you do I'd just stop
> 
> Adding meds to counteract sides can be a tricky game tbh


Yeah this is what I've decided to do, going to save my Tbol to add to my test e cycle as a kickstart next year and have all extra meds (cialis/proviron) in place just in case.

Cheers for the advice everyone. Hopefully ill be alright for next time haha


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone know why Tbol is considered mild on the HPTA, whereas Deca is harsh and you get shut down hard?

From my limited knowledge, both should do the same thing and since OT is fast acting, in theory you could get shut down in a week?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

if it was me wanting libido back asap so a new girl don't fuk me off I'd drop the tbol have a 500mg jab of test 'now' and same again next week, order prov + cialis tomorrow, soon as the prov+ cialis is here then get my cycle back on track start tbol again and drop test if you wish or continoue with it, your choice.

This will get your test straight up, I'd **** my natty off.

Iv used dhea for a couple weeks as its an otc supp I bought off the net, helpd keep all my weight up and strength increases, libido was fine,, once I stopped I lost all libido it took about 4weeks for my libido to come back.

I wouldn't be hanging round for it to come back naturally when iv already let the lass down and have a 10ml vial of test sittn there lol, that's just me tho.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

First week I started tbol I was tugging non stop then I completely dried up didn't feel in the mood nothing!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

just-that-ek said:


> First week I started tbol I was tugging non stop then I completely dried up didn't feel in the mood nothing!


My mate was on the phone after 5days of 60mg ed saying his erections have gone and what to do, told him to use prov, couple days later he said its all sorted prov is great lol


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol wish I tried it.


----------



## Galoot (Sep 11, 2012)

Dropped the tbol on Tuesday already started getting morning wood again, so that's a good sign.

But if I have a mare tomorrow when I see her... Well, **** it, I'm gonna start my test cycle early and do 12 weeks @500mg with a 4 week Tbol kickstart at 100mg ED... Win win haha


----------



## Galoot (Sep 11, 2012)

So dropped the Tbol on tuesday, already started waking up with morning wood, which is a good sign, see the girl tomorrow. if nout happens, after i get pied off, im gonna jump on test for 12 weeks @ 500mg p/w with tbol a 100mg e/d for a 4 week kickstart

win win... sort of


----------



## Galoot (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't know why this post has only shown up now when I posted it yesterday


----------

